# 2014 SI Hollowgram Crank - SISL2 chainring compatibilty?



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

I have Synapse 2014 with Hollowgram SI Crankset:








and now I wonder if I can mount chainring from SISL2 crank :/








Anyone know? I can not figure out if the spindle is the same length in both sets and I the only thing i need is SISL2 spidering.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

nonamed said:


> I have Synapse 2014 with Hollowgram SI Crankset:
> 
> 
> and now I wonder if I can mount chainring from SISL2 crank :/
> ...


Already replied to you on WW forum.


----------



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

Right.
For all (maybe someone will have the same question):
Yes, the spindle is the same length - 109mm and You can easily switch FSA rings+spider with Spidering. You need only additional tools:
1. Lockring SI SL removal tool
2. SI-Hollowgram crank extraction tool


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

nonamed said:


> Right.
> For all (maybe someone will have the same question):
> Yes, the spindle is the same length - 109mm and You can easily switch FSA rings+spider with Spidering. You need only additional tools:
> 1. Lockring SI SL removal tool
> 2. SI-Hollowgram crank extraction tool


I picked up the CANNONDALE CRANK "SPIDER" LOCK RING TOOL
I also used a standard Park Tool crank extractor using a copper penny as the drive spacer. The copper is soft enough that it will not damage the threads on the spindle.


----------



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

WheresWaldo said:


> I picked up the CANNONDALE CRANK "SPIDER" LOCK RING TOOL
> I also used a standard Park Tool crank extractor using a copper penny as the drive spacer. The copper is soft enough that it will not damage the threads on the spindle.


Good to know.

In the meantime I still look around for alternative rings for SL Spider. But only MK 5 seems to be the best alternative to FSA rings and horribly pricey Spidering

(need rings for 11spd SRAM RED22 groupset)


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

nonamed said:


> Good to know.
> 
> In the meantime I still look around for alternative rings for SL Spider. But only MK 5 seems to be the best alternative to FSA rings and horribly pricey Spidering
> 
> (need rings for 11spd SRAM RED22 groupset)


10 and 11 speed rings are the same size, the only real difference is the chain uses thinner plates, the internal measurement is identical. So this should not limit your search. Have you thought about using SRAM Red 10 speed rings, they might be cheaper than Red 22 rings. Maybe the Praxis forged rings.


----------

